# Captive NTFS/Fuse and 2.6.16-gentoo-r2

## bluni

I properly emerged gentoo-sources, copied over my old .config, ran make oldconfig then the normal make && make modules_install. I have symlink set in make.conf. However, fuse refuses (heh) to load using 2.6.16-r2 even after I reemerged it after I received the new gentoo-sources.

When I try to boot into r2 it says fusesetup() fails, and throws a stack dump and the kernel refuses to boot. However, r1 boots fine and captive and fuse run without a hitch. Any ideas? Even the captive/fuse emerge says "found 2.6.16-gentoo-r2" during config and fuse is in my modules.autoload.d list.

Thanks,

Brian

----------

## bluni

Alright, so I'm kinda stumped as to why the errors are showing up on r2 but not r1. It makes me think that emerge fuse isn't making the new module at all because the old one for r1 is still present. Even then, isn't there a good chance that the module will work with both releases? Or is there some type of magic number that is shared between modules that are compiled against a kernel?

Thanks,

Brian

----------

## eric.brueggemann

Hey Brian,

Upon attempting to emerge fuse-2.4.1-r1, I get the following compiler errors:

/var/tmp/portage/fuse-2.4.1-r1/work/fuse-2.4.1/kernel/file.c:608: error: structure has no member named 'i_sem'

/var/tmp/portage/fuse-2.4.1-r1/work/fuse-2.4.1/kernel/file.c:610: error: structure has no member named 'i_sem'

I'm running 2.6.16-gentoo-r3.

Sounds related... Did you ever get this resolved?

Cheers,

Eric

----------

## MasonMouse

In my case, I was  running 2.6.15-suspend2-r8 sources along with fuse-2.4.1-r1 and it was all working fine. Then I updated to 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 to try and resolve an ndiswrapper problem and fuse failed to compile with the same error as above. Kernel 2.6.16-suspend2-r3 was just released as stable so I switched to that but I get the exact same error still. When I drop back to 2.6.15-suspend2-r8 and emerge fuse, it all works fine. Something that has changed in 2.6.16 has broken fuse it seems.

----------

## Cintra

I have sys-fs/fuse-2.6.0_pre2 running ok (occasionally) with sys-fs/ntfsprogs-1.13.0

Mvh

----------

## Rüpel

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131196

----------

## Gentree

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> I have sys-fs/fuse-2.6.0_pre2 running ok (occasionally) with sys-fs/ntfsprogs-1.13.0
> 
> Mvh

 

do you mean you use it occasionally or it's OK occasionally ?  :Confused: 

----------

## Cintra

I meant I used it occasionally, IIRC  :Wink: 

I've stopped mucking around with it now.. but I may well come back to it one day.

Mvh

----------

